# Sindaco Chronograph



## Nawrp (Oct 15, 2017)

Hello,

I recentl bought this chronograph. Unfortunately the second hand has gone awol. Does anyone know how to open up this watch?

Cheers


----------



## Slim2500 (Jul 10, 2016)

By the look of things my guess is that you have to go in through the front of the case by removing the outer bezel and the 2 part winding stem with pliers then either remove the crystal with a crystal lift or blow it using an air pump


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Get that watch fixed, and quick! I love it, although I haven't a clue how to get to the innards - so it's down to Slim then.


----------



## Nawrp (Oct 15, 2017)

Thanks for the input everyone. I've just sent a message to the seller to try and get some discount  . I like the watch too and she was keeping good time though the chronogrpah was haywire and worked upside down so to speak. I'm relatively new to the watch scene and will follow Slims advice.

Cheers


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Noryl is a form of plastic. The bezel also looks to be plastic of some kind. Be careful trying to remove the bezel to access the front crystal - - at the age this piece appears to be, the bezel may well have gone "brittle" if indeed it is plastic. A broken bezel will almost certainly be impossible to replace. :yes:

If the bezel is metal, then the same applies to the Noryl case - - it may have become brittle, although Noryl was supposed not to do that, however as I recall, I don't think Noryl was supposed to last more than 25 years or so - we used to use it as an insulator in electrical work as it was easy to machine with basic tools on site away from a fully equipped workshop. :biggrin:

Good Luck


----------



## Nawrp (Oct 15, 2017)

Hello,

Thanks for the help Mel.

I've got the bezel off without too much difficulty. I am now looking for a large syringe to blow the crystal off. Photos to follow.

Cheers


----------



## Redwolf (Jun 15, 2010)

Awaiting the pics !


----------



## Timemachine.fi (Mar 30, 2017)

Intresting watch. Never seen before. :thumbsup:


----------



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

Very unusual looking watch...


----------



## Nawrp (Oct 15, 2017)

Things went a bit pear shaped when i dismantled this watch. I've put it aside for repair when I'm retired. thanks for everyones input.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

You win some, you lose some! Hope you will be able to get it running eventually! :yes:


----------



## Sulie (Jul 14, 2015)

Hi Nawrp.. I have exactly the same model ... if yours is going to sit in the draw for a few years and not touched .. and wanted a new home plse let me know

I can get mine to work but lost an arm ... somewhere in my bits and bobs draw !!  any road just a thought

https://imgur.com/MMBHweF">" title="source: imgur.com" /></a>


----------

